# SPITS BURIED SINCE 1945 LOCATED IN MYANMAR



## Vertigo (Apr 20, 2012)

You got to read this!

EAA News - Spits Buried Since 1945 Located in Myanmar


----------



## pbfoot (Apr 20, 2012)

Vertigo said:


> You got to read this!
> 
> EAA News - Spits Buried Since 1945 Located in Myanmar


we have on 10 other threads


----------



## Vertigo (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks. I just got the e-mail and thought it was new news.


----------



## evangilder (Apr 20, 2012)

There are multiple threads on this subject. Closing this thread.


----------

